# The Wood Shed



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

I've mentioned in other posts that I planned to put up a shed this spring.
Well, the ground finally thawed enough to allow posts to go in the ground. I have a bunch of wood that got milled by myself and a local guy off the property here, so that's going to be used for everything from this point on. I have to run everything through the planer, jointer, and tablesaw to final sizes, so that'll start today. 
I know it doesn't look like much yet, but it will in a few days.
I'll post updates as things progress, although that might take a couple days (going in this afternoon for a tooth extraction).
I can't wait to get this done.
Oh, almost forgot, dimensions are 16x10.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 30, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> I've mentioned in other posts that I planned to put up a shed this spring.
> Well, the ground finally thawed enough to allow posts to go in the ground. I have a bunch of wood that got milled by myself and a local guy off the property here, so that's going to be used for everything from this point on. I have to run everything through the planer, jointer, and tablesaw to final sizes, so that'll start today.
> I know it doesn't look like much yet, but it will in a few days.
> I'll post updates as things progress, although that might take a couple days (going in this afternoon for a tooth extraction).
> ...




Looks good PapaDave, keep us updated on the shed also good luck with the extraction.

zap


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2010)

will everybody please stop posting pictures of your kick@$$ woodsheds? seriously. i'm gonna have to build one now, and i'll be blaming y'all when my wife gripes about it.

good luck with your tooth extraction. I hope it's the one in the back and not the one on the top that meets up with the one on the bottom.  

(and FWIW, everybody, that was a joke. I certainly don't think PapaDave only has three teeth)


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like the extraction is off. Dentist is gone on personal biz. More time for shed work. Cool.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2010)

What are you using for a floor/base?


----------



## muncybob (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm planning something similar myself this summer so I'll be interested in learning what you may have done differently after it's finished(at least that always happens to me!).  What size posts are those...6X6?  How high will it be inside?  I plan to put in a gravel "floor" and on top of that some pallets...in this way any downhill runoff will have some drainage and the wood will stay dry.  I also plan to keep my walls as open as possible so other than 2X4 wall studs I plan to just enclose with lattice work. I think I may also have tarps that can drop down when needed on the prevailing wind sides for any serious rainstorms.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> will everybody please stop posting pictures of your kick@$$ woodsheds? seriously. i'm gonna have to build one now, and i'll be blaming y'all when my wife gripes about it.
> 
> good luck with your tooth extraction. *I hope it's the one in the back and not the one on the top that meets up with the one on the bottom.
> *
> (and FWIW, everybody, that was a joke. I certainly don't think PapaDave only has three teeth)



Well, I don't care who 'ya are, that right there is funny.
It's not a kick@$$ wood shed just yet. It's only some 4x4 posts in the ground. Heading out to the shop now.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> What are you using for a floor/base?



I need to level the ground, then put down pallets.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with ya, that's what I'm planning. Besides the kick@$$ comment was because I know where this thread is going. I bet it turns out great.


----------



## wsorg (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a nice plan!


----------



## JayDogg (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking of doing a 16x10 also for the fall.  I was figuring about 5 cord would fit in there, is that was you were figuring roughly?  Also, did you concrete those posts in the ground?  Its hard to see in the pick, I am thinking that if we get a serious wind storm during the winter, and those posts arent fastened really well to the ground, then there could be some uplift if the wind gets under the roof.  Please post plenty of pics during the process of the shed, I will be interested in seeing your design, whereas I was hoping to put up something very similar this fall.
Looks good so far!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

JayDogg said:
			
		

> I was thinking of doing a 16x10 also for the fall.  I was figuring about 5 cord would fit in there, is that was you were figuring roughly?  Also, did you concrete those posts in the ground?  Its hard to see in the pick, I am thinking that if we get a serious wind storm during the winter, and those posts arent fastened really well to the ground, then there could be some uplift if the wind gets under the roof.  Please post plenty of pics during the process of the shed, I will be interested in seeing your design, whereas I was hoping to put up something very similar this fall.
> Looks good so far!



Not sure what soil you have but around here 6in. in clay and its not moving! thats around 36-42 inchs


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

We've got about 3-4" of sandy topsoil, then about 2' of sand, then it turns into a sandy clay at about 30 inches.
No quickrete in the holes, and they're down 33". I put up a fence 2 years ago and only put the posts down 2', and no heaving or movement on those. Plenty of drainage in this sand, so no worries. It's going to be sided with rough sawn planks.
Jaydogg, the plan is to stack an average of 6' high, so that works out to 7.5 cord. More than what I need for a winter, so I may just put in 5.5-6, and leave room for a chair or two.
I like the idea of gravel down first, but not in the plan this year.
It's basically a miniature pole barn.
I got some of the planks milled down this afternoon, but not as much as I wanted. We had to go into town a couple times, and I got a late start. Tomorrow's another day though.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 30, 2010)

muncybob said:
			
		

> I'm planning something similar myself this summer so I'll be interested in learning what you may have done differently after it's finished(at least that always happens to me!).  What size posts are those...6X6?  How high will it be inside?  I plan to put in a gravel "floor" and on top of that some pallets...in this way any downhill runoff will have some drainage and the wood will stay dry.  I also plan to keep my walls as open as possible so other than 2X4 wall studs I plan to just enclose with lattice work. I think I may also have tarps that can drop down when needed on the prevailing wind sides for any serious rainstorms.



Posts are 4x4. The front opening should be close to 7', and drop to about 5-5.5' at the back.
I wanted to get this done asap so I know it's done and can put the wood in as I have time. Probably won't put too much in there until somewhere around August.
I like the idea of a tarp on the front, but not sure I want to deal with those any more. I'm putting up the shed to eliminate their use.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 31, 2010)

I hear you about the tarps!! But, a simple rope system to raise and lower is a far cry from the PITA of covering the wood piles and I would only be using when a "noreaster" or similar storm hits (like last night).


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Mar 31, 2010)

oh man where did you find an invisible roof? thats pretty sweet!


j/k


----------



## JayDogg (Mar 31, 2010)

BuckCoBernie, how many cord can you fit under that contraption of yours??  That looks like a pretty sweet pallet shed!  You got any more pics of that?


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Mar 31, 2010)

JayDogg said:
			
		

> BuckCoBernie, how many cord can you fit under that contraption of yours??  That looks like a pretty sweet pallet shed!  You got any more pics of that?



I estimated 3 cords if packed tightly and to the ceiling. 2-2.5 if you want to leave some breathing room. Im actually taking it apart soon and just lining the driveway with the pallets and stacking everything uncovered. I have a pretty big porch that I can load to keep the splits dry when I need to burn.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 31, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> oh man where did you find an invisible roof? thats pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> j/k



Bernie, very astute observation! I didn't think anybody would notice.
I mean, after all, it IS invisible.
If you look VERY closely, you'll notice that the walls are also invisible. Was gonna' do camo, but everybody does camo. :lol: 
Dang it, that was supposed to be an invisible smiley.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, so I got the planks done yesterday. They got put together similar to a lam beam. Had to wait for my brother to come over to hoist it in place. Could have done it myself with some bracing, but I like to make him work.
1.75"x8"x18'. I think I'll make one more of these, then just buy the rest of the stuff for the roof. I have the tar paper and shingles I need, left over from the house re-roof a couple years ago.
The wife wants me to help with some livestock stuff tomorrow, then Sat., we plan to go to Mio for a couple of hours, so this has to get fit in when I can.
Anyway, I'm making SOME progress.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good. 
Watching keenly as I plan a woodshed this year too.
4-6 week before frost gone here though.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 2, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Looking good.
> *Watching keenly* as I plan a woodshed this year too.
> 4-6 week before frost gone here though.



Oh jeez, the pressure's on.
You should have seen me before I was able to actually get in the ground. The post hole digger was bouncing off the frost. Clunk! Finally got one post down, then couldn't do the rest for several days, and ended up moving that first one. 
It won't look as nice as Rick's, but it'll git' 'er done.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 6, 2010)

It's been a few days since an update on this, but I finally got some more done today. 
Went to a job bid today with my brother, and looks like it's going to turn into much more than originally planned. Soooo, I decided to just buy the rest of the boards for the shed. Got those today, and got 'em banged up when I got home this afternoon. 
We'll be busy a good chunk of tomorrow, but the roof is next,.......whenever that might be. :roll:


----------



## bogydave (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good
Is that a 10 foot span & are those 2x6 s for the roof?


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 6, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Looking good
> Is that a 10 foot span & are those 2x6 s for the roof?



Yep, 12' 2x6's on a 10' span. I'll be putting in some blocking and bracing when I can make time.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 6, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to use the same basic plan you have but only span 6-1/2 or 7' with 2x6s on 24" centers. 7-1/2" high in the front & 6' in the back
but was concerned about snow load. Roof will be 8' sheet of plywood & covered with ??.
Now that I see one, I think 2x6s should handle snow just fine.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Dave,
you may have been able to tell, but those 2x6's are 24" o/c. 
We got done a little early today, so I put up some more supports for the roof rafters on the inside. Rough sawn 1x6, that I planed to 15/16th's to get 'em sorta' straight and flat.
Started raining when I went in to get something to drink, so I stopped for the evening.
We'll be putting down the durarock and tiling tomorrow at the job, so maybe another early day. Supposed to rain again though, so I might just go grocery shopping with Bev.
Thanks for keeping an eye on this thread. I'll get some more pics soon.
Oh, and the wife's going to visit the grandkids and daughter in California next week, so might be a good time to get the new tile and hearth done while she's gone.


----------



## fossil (Apr 7, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> ...It won't look as nice as Rick's, but it'll git' 'er done.



I think it's gonna look _every bit _as nice as mine, and fer sure git 'er done.  I find it interesting that you're building the shed right over the top of some stacked wood.  Very efficient...finish the shed and it's already partially loaded!   :lol:   I couldn't do that, as my shed's not on level ground, so it's built like a covered deck, fully floored, with lots of ventilation up through the floor as well as all around.  Lookin' real good, PapaDave!  Good bye tarps forever!  Rick


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Rick, Not sure about efficient. I just got a bug up my you know what to get going on this thing. 
The ground is not level in this spot either, so that will be fixed before putting down pallets. 
I'll be moving in splits from the field later this year, then what remains of the stuff you see in these pics will get moved to the front of that wood.
Oh yeah, the tarps will be going to my brother, or the dump.  They were almost useless this past winter, after being in use for over 3 winters. Surprised they lasted that long.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking good so far PD...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep pounding Dave. You'll get it done soon if the weather lets you.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks great Dave

I hope to get to building a wood shed in the next year myself. But I won't ever do another shingle roof. I have a three sided 12x16 foot horse shelter and I am constantly having to spray yellow jacket nests under the roof. I built a adjoining 12x16 hay shed with a metal roof adjoining it and I do not have any yellow jackets in it. I think the tin gets too hot for them to build nests on.

Billy


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Looks great Dave
> 
> I hope to get to building a wood shed in the next year myself. But I won't ever do another shingle roof. I have a three sided 12x16 foot horse shelter and I am constantly having to spray yellow jacket nests under the roof. I built a adjoining 12x16 hay shed with a metal roof adjoining it and I do not have any yellow jackets in it. I think the tin gets too hot for them to build nests on.
> 
> Billy



Great.
Seriously though, thanks for the warning.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Keep pounding Dave. You'll get it done soon if the weather lets you.



Work is slowing me down right now. We laid some durarock and tile today, and then the wife and I went to Gaylord to shop. Tomorrow should be another early day, so I can get to work planing and jointing some boards for the roof.
I'll post again when I'm done..........., in June. Thanks for watching.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 12, 2010)

Change of plans. Decided to just do osb sheets on the roof, so I'll be picking those up on Thursday, weather permitting. In the meantime, I worked on edging and planing some boards for the walls. Got a little done on that today, but need another 18 or so 1x6's just for the back wall.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally got the osb on Tuesday, but only got a couple sheets up that day. Finished that, the tar paper, and some bracing on Wed., and today I got the shingles done. 
I'm too old for this crap, but the roof is done. Time to continue with the siding.
News at eleven.
We'll be finishing up the bathroom we've been working on tomorrow, then Sat., it's another trip downstate to pick up Bev and our oldest granddaughter from Det. Metro. 
Sunday may just be chill day.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally got the osb on Tuesday, but only got a couple sheets up that day. Finished that, the tar paper, and some bracing on Wed., and today I got the shingles done. 
I'm too old for this crap, but the roof is done. Time to continue with the siding.
News at eleven.
We'll be finishing up the bathroom we've been working on tomorrow, then Sat., it's another trip downstate to pick up Bev and our oldest granddaughter from Det. Metro. 
Sunday may just be chill day. 
Question for those who have their sheds done. What do you at the front of the roof to finish the shingles off?


----------



## schortie (Apr 23, 2010)

I put a drip edge around all but the front of the shed before I shingled.  I put the drip edge across the front and on top of the shingles after I put the first row of shingles on.  I also had the facia on before I shingled.  As this is the first structure I ever built, I'm not sure if it's "correct", but it's still standing.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2010)

The shed looks great.  Depending on how windy it is there, I would consider a few rafter ties as that looks like an airplane wing on take-off.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 23, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> The shed looks great.  Depending on how windy it is there, I would consider a few rafter ties as that looks like an airplane wing on take-off.



S&W, thought had crossed my mind. I probably should. 
I think I will. 
I'll have to stop at Menard's on the way downstate on Saturday.
Now that you've mentioned it, it does look like it's ready for take-off.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 23, 2010)

schortie said:
			
		

> I put a drip edge around all but the front of the shed before I shingled.  I put the drip edge across the front and on top of the shingles after I put the first row of shingles on.  I also had the facia on before I shingled.  As this is the first structure I ever built, I'm not sure if it's "correct", but it's still standing.



schortie, I at first thought about leaving the fascia off, but looking at it now, but good idea on putting one on, in the front only. The drip edge was going to be put on too, but maybe I'll just do that on the front after the fascia. Simple enough.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 23, 2010)

Papa Dave . . . the front of my woodshed had a fascia board so I wrapped the shingles over the edge, tacked them down and put roofing cement on it . . . maybe not the best looking job . . . but it worked for me . . . and it is only a woodshed.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 23, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Papa Dave . . . the front of my woodshed had a fascia board so I wrapped the shingles over the edge, tacked them down and put roofing cement on it . . . maybe not the best looking job . . . but it worked for me . . . and it is only a woodshed.



Oh man Jake, now you sound like my brother.  :ahhh: 
I like the drip edge idea, so that's the plan. I may revisit the rest of the roof edges next year to see if there's any water problems. For now though, it's on to the siding. Oh yeah, wait a minute, gotta' go pick up the wife and granddaughter tomorrow. 
I'll end up putting roofing tar on the nail heads that hold the drip edge down. Not very elegant, but functional for a couple years.......I hope.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm inspired by your project so I'm going to build one for myself and esp since my brother in law was volunteered to me next month to help out. What's the best way to set the 4X4 posts?? When I built my deck I poured concrete piers below the frost line and the posts are secured on top of the piers...but my barn has it's posts directly into the ground which must be simpler and quicker? I just don't want any rot problems 10+ years from now. Will posts extending upwards of 8' above ground need to be installed directly into the ground for better support?


----------



## sixman (Apr 26, 2010)

What is a frost line?????? Sorry I couldn't resist..


----------



## Bigcube (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice work! looks great.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 27, 2010)

sixman said:
			
		

> What is a frost line?????? Sorry I couldn't resist..



Does Texas ever even get below 70 degs.? No wonder you don't know what a frost line is. :lol:


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 27, 2010)

muncybob said:
			
		

> I'm inspired by your project so I'm going to build one for myself and esp since my brother in law was volunteered to me next month to help out. What's the best way to set the 4X4 posts?? When I built my deck I poured concrete piers below the frost line and the posts are secured on top of the piers...but my barn has it's posts directly into the ground which must be simpler and quicker? I just don't want any rot problems 10+ years from now. Will posts extending upwards of 8' above ground need to be installed directly into the ground for better support?


 
Not sure about your area, but we've got mostly sand on top of more sand. Code calls for going below the frost line, which is 42". That's what I did when I built the pole barn, but for this, I only went down 33", put the posts in the holes, then backfilled.
If these treated posts rot in the next 10 years, I'll eat my hat. I'd have to buy one first, but you get the idea. By the time these get to that point, I may not even give a good rats ***.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 30, 2010)

Update on the shed. Got the rafter ties and fascia on yesterday. 
Today, I nailed down the last row of shingles, then put down the drip edge on top of those.
Anybody see anything else I may have missed?


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 30, 2010)

well, not to sound pessimistic, but your shed is half-empty.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 30, 2010)

looks great..


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> well, not to sound pessimistic, but your shed is half-empty.



You know Danno, The first thing I thought as soon as I hit the submit button was, "someone's gonna' mention that it's not full of wood".
Actualy, it's MORE than half empty. The plan is to fill it later this summer/early fall so the wood in the field has more time to dry (mucho sun and wind back there).
I'll be putting on the wall slabs (from these stacks) as I can, etc., and post pics.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out a small storage shed plan for weeks now.  I had to tear down my old one because the roof was collapsing.  I was just gonna buy a pre-built shed from HD, but they were all too small, extremely poorly made and and $$$$.  I finally decided on a mini pole barn like yours, but I never built one and I didn't have a plan.  It took a lot of asking around and looking at span charts to come up with what I'm doing.  Then I look here and see all I had to do was follow your posts.

Mine is only for tool storage and a small workbench, and to keep my coal forge dry -  8' x 12'.  9 posts in all, set into 36" deep holes in clay soil and a 60# bag of Quikrete on the bottom of each hole at a footing to set the posts on.  Then backfilling and tamping the posts sides with the left over soil. 4 posts across the back 4' apart, 3 on each side 4' apart, and only 3 across the front 6' apart to leave room for getting machinery in and out easily.  A little overkill, perhaps, but I've been watching the other one fall down for years and don't want to see that ever again.  Everyone I asked said I would need at least a doubled 2x8 as a header in the front, even though the span is only 6' (3 posts for 12').  Seemed overkill and I'm only gonna use one, but I see you actually are using one 2x8 header for an 8' span so I feel safe.

I'm going with a pitch roof and homemade 2x4" trusses set 16" on center.  Haven't decided on purlins and metal roofing, or osb with tar paper and shingles.  Never did either, but I'm told the metal roofing won't hold a snow load for long before it melts.  I wish I had your equipment so I could go with board and batten pine siding, but will probably use osb and lots of paint.

Yours came out great BTW.  I wish I planned mine to be bigger, but I was really on a budget with all store-bought wood, and only need to keep the snowblower, lawnmower, saws, garden tools and such in it.  Maybe I'll built a bigger one for wood next year.  Right now I'm chomping at the bit to get this one finished, but I have to help my son move down to North Carolina tomorrow - 1600 mile round trip.  I'll be pooped for a week after I get back.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 30, 2010)

Battenkiller, actually, the header in front is 1.75x8. It's made from boards glued and screwed together. There's also a 1x6 (true size) behind it, and in the back there's a 2x6 with another 1x6 on the inside. When I was on the roof, it wobbles a little. The span is 10'. The 2x6 is probably a little undersized, but should be fine. To save money, the original plan was to use pine trees as posts, and same for headers too. I have too many other things going on to mess with that, so I only made the one header, and will finish the walls with rough pine that I finish myself. 
I just wanted the structure up quick.
I had some leftover shingles from having the house roof done a couple years ago, and ended up using exactly that amount. Crazy.
Last time I bought 7/16th's osb, it was $7.44/sheet, this time........$10.85! The little rafter ties were only 51 cents apiece, but I got the screws to match. Those each have ten holes, but I only used 4 screws in each tie. 10 seemed WAY overkill in this application. Heck, the TIES seemed that way, but they're cheap insurance against the roof going airborne.
Good luck with yours, and the trip today too. Don't forget the pics!


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 30, 2010)

Real nice shed PD...those wall slabs are stacked so neat it's almost a shame to move 'em imo.


----------



## sixman (Apr 30, 2010)

Battenkiller you might think about building with the intention of adding on. That is what I did with my 24 x 27 barn. Just don't put a peak on it and make it  sloped with whatever pitch you want. Later as funds dictate put the other half on at the same pitch and you have a full barn and a peak. Mine is built out of pipe and purlin due to the price of wood plus the metal lasts forever.


----------



## Beowulf (May 4, 2010)

Papa Dave:  Thanks for the detailed pics and discussion of your assembly techniques!  I'm inspired to put a roof over my little platform now.  I think it will be very similar to your project, with maybe a 12' span to get the snow a little farther away from the sides on our slope.


----------



## PapaDave (May 5, 2010)

I have to remember to take the cam with me next time, but I made some progress on the siding yesterday. The first few boards that went on the back got planed, run through the jointer, and tablesaw. This last batch just got the edges straightened, then screwed down. TOO much time going the other way. I have to try to remember that it's ONLY a woodshed. 
My brother showed up while I was in the middle of that, then once he left, we decided to go to Onaway for dinner. So much for progress.
Good dinner though. :cheese: 
Brother and I did talk about the hearth buildup and tiling the stove room. We both get a little antsy when we don't have some kind of project going on, but that one is on the back burner for at least a couple weeks, I think.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (May 6, 2010)

P Dave's woodshed has my thumbs up. The fascia board finishes it off much better, hope you got one on the lower side too?


----------



## PapaDave (May 6, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> P Dave's woodshed has my thumbs up. The fascia board finishes is off much better, hope you got one on the lower side too?



I like the thumbs up!
Looking at the lower side while the rain was coming down has started me thinking I would like to put a fascia board and drip edge on the back too.
So far though, water has not gotten to the osb sheathing ( 1/2" overhang on the shingles), so it can wait while I work on the siding, and the garden, and firewood,...etc.!
Here's a few pics of the latest progress.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, 3 months since I last posted about this, but I spent this week filling the shed. Finally got 'er done!
What a nice feeling. NOW, I just have to go c/s/s another 5 cord to put back in the field where I got this from. I'm taking a little break first.
Bluegrass festival in the park in town tomorrow should be fun. Just the ticket.
Oh yeah, there's just under 6 cord in there, and I could maybe get another 1/2-1 face in if I were so inclined. I'm not, so not gonna'! :lol: 
I've been using about 4 2/3 cord/ yr. for the past 3 years, so I think there's plenty of wood in this thing for the coming winter.

Edit: I forgot....I had a cord sitting up front when I started this build. Rick made a comment about how efficient it was of me to build the shed around the stacks already there. Sooo,
there's actually just under 7 cord. WooHoo!! Less to load next year.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 7, 2010)

Sit & stare at it a while & admire all the work
Makes you feel good don't it
Looks GREAT!


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Yep, been staring at it every time I take the dogs out. They've made extra trips this afternoon and evening. ;-P 
I was thinking of adding a few feet next year, like yours, but I think that may be overkill for me now that I have it full and know how much wood is in there.
Just a few more slabs for the sides and it's done.....except....nah. Maybe next year after I've seen how this works out.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey PapaDave, you're an inspiration.  

I started a shed last spring based upon watching the progress on yours.  Mine's waiting for me to put the roofing on in a week or so.  Have about 7 cords under it at the moment, we probably go through about 2, maybe 2 1/2 per year so are about where we want to be for this year. 

Here's what mine is looking like at the moment, except the wood out front is now on the 9 x 30 platform.  The taller posts are 12' 6"x6" for scale, sitting on a poured concrete pier.  It's on kind of a slope...  I also added some 2 x 6 s in for triangulation on the rafters that are not shown in these pnotos, will post a final pic  or two when the tin goes on.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 7, 2010)

Beowulf, 
I remember your setup, I'd really like to see the finished shed with the tin roof. Do you plan to enclose the sides? 
I put up a couple more side boards on mine yesterday after the final splits went in, but I still have a few more to do.
Where is the house in relation to the shed, and from which direction do you get to the wood?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave, glad you got that finished and hope you have a good time at the festival. 


Beowulf, it looks like you'll have a nice shed there.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks great Dave.  A few more of these dry days in the 70s, and I'll get around to filling mine.


----------



## fossil (Aug 7, 2010)

PapaDave, I think you did an excellent job on that shed...it's as nice looking as it is functional, and you have every reason to be very proud of it.  I know it feels good to have it full...still working on ours, but made some more progress today.  Good work!  Rick


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 17, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Beowulf,
> I remember your setup, I'd really like to see the finished shed with the tin roof. Do you plan to enclose the sides?
> I put up a couple more side boards on mine yesterday after the final splits went in, but I still have a few more to do.
> Where is the house in relation to the shed, and from which direction do you get to the wood?



PapaDave, I went ahead and posted a few more photos and maybe answered your questions here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59219/

Thanks again for the detailed photo build sequence on your shed, it really helped me design what I wanted to do at our little place.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Sep 17, 2010)

I finally get it....when you build your shed, you have to have wood in and build around it to act as a SEED PILE. As the season goes on, the shed gets fuller all by itself. I like that. Least thats what the pics make it look like. 

Nice sheds guys...we appreciate all the pics.

now i have to get out and build mine before the snow flies.

cass


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I really love looking at all the pictures especially the wood sheds, great work guys this post has really, some how made me love to do , what used to be a pain.                                    

     Cpt


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry makes me want to thow a picture in of mine.


----------

